# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Дієвідмінювання.

## Zaya

Дієвідмінювання
 1. Цей термін означає змінювання дієслівних форм теперішнього й простого майбутнього часу, а також наказового способу за особами. Розширене розуміння — повна дієслівна словозміна за способами, часами, особами. Протиставляється іменній словозміні за відмінками, родами і числами.
 2. Дієвідмінюванням також називається клас дієслів, що мають однакову словозміну дієслівних форм за особами й числами. В українській мові три дієвідміни: І — з особовими закінченнями *-у (-ю), -еш (-єш), -е (-є), -емо (-ємо), -ете (-єте), -уть (-ють):* _пишу, пишеш, пише, пишемо, пишете, пишуть; читаю, читаєш, читає, читаємо, читаєте, читають;_ ІІ — з закінченнями *-у (-ю), -иш (їш), -ить (їть), -имо (-їмо), -ите (-їте), -ать (-ять):* _біжу, біжиш, біжить, біжимо, біжите, біжать; крою, кроїш, кроїть, кроїмо, кроїте, кроять._ Архаїчну словозміну, яку ще називають ІІІ дієвідміною, мають дієслова _бути, дати, їсти_ та слова з другою частиною _-вісти._ Дієслово _бути_ в теперішньому часі в усіх особах має атематичну форму _(я є, ти є, він є)._ В художній літературі із стилістичною метою використовують архаїчні форми _єсть, єси, єсте, суть: Я єсть народ, якого правди сила ніким звойована ще не була_ (П. Тичина). Інші дієслова цього типу змінюються так: *Однина* _дам, їм, відповім
даси, їси, відповіси
дасть, їсть, відповість_  *Множина* _дамо, їмо, відповімо
дасте, їсте, відповісте
дадуть, їдять, відповідять_
 Третю особу множини дієслова _відповісти_ майже не використовують. Замість неї вживають описову конструкцію _дадуть відповідь._
(Сучасна українська мова. Довідник за редакцією О. Д. Пономаріва) 
Докладніше тут: http://www.madslinger.com/mova/pravo...-2.html#toc161
(доконаного вину = доконаного виду) 
The topic _How does conjugation work in Ukrainian?_

----------

